# Met's FRANCESCA DA RIMINI



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

I have just attended the MetHD performance of Zandonai's _Francesca da Rimini_ with some friends.

We all thought it was fantastic. The music was very accessible and a cross between Debussy, R. Strauss and Puccini. It was premiered in 1914. Although the plot was typical operatic melodrama it was still pretty good.

We attended a movie theater that normally sells out its MetHD presentations but today there were still plenty of good seats available.

We were wondering since this opera had such a great score, why is it not more popular than it is? Maybe some of the opera buffs can shed light on this.


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

I think I saw it once on DVD ... the same production the Met is still showing, if I'm not mistaken. I liked the music but I can't even remember the plot ... that may be the kiss of death for an opera, if you can't remember the plot. I mean, I'm going to the Nose, I'm going to die Frau ohne Schatten, I'm going to wear earplugs so the music doesn't bother me too much ... but I really didn't give any serious consideration to going to FdR. The music can be wonderful, but if all you want is wonderful music, go listen to Mozart. Wonderful music is everywhere; great opera is hard to come by.

... did I make myself clear? lol I can't tell myself if I made a point ...


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

I saw it as well. Definitely a worthwhile afternoon. That wordless meeting scene in Act I with the unbearably beautiful cello solo must be unique in all of opera. Seating at my usual venue was only slightly lighter than usual.

Hard to say, as far as popularity. I admit I skimped on my usual background research beforehand. But looking today, I saw that prior to the Met's 1984 production, their last Francesca was in 1918. So it seems that in North America, at least, it's _never_ been in the rep. And I didn't realize the libretto was by Tito Ricordi, presumably of the publishing family.

Maybe it's so historically specific it resists updating, and therefore shunned by the regie ilk of director.

I kind of like that there are still these relatively unknown gems out there, ready for redscovery once a generation.


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

gtg-
To refresh your memory on the plot, it tries _very_ hard to be the Italian version of Tristan and Isolde.

Come to think of it, perhaps that's part of the problem...


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

Cavaradossi said:


> gtg-
> To refresh your memory on the plot, it tries _very_ hard to be the Italian version of Tristan and Isolde.
> 
> Come to think of it, perhaps that's part of the problem...


.................................:lol:


----------



## obwan (Oct 24, 2011)

i'm only guessing but since he died in 1944, international copyright law stipulates his music still has 1 more year before it enters the public domain.


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

... and you're thinking copyright fees might put some opera houses off it? Hmmm ...


----------



## Bardamu (Dec 12, 2011)

Cavaradossi said:


> And I didn't realize the libretto was by Tito Ricordi, presumably of the publishing family.


After the relationship with Puccini got worse Tito Ricordi bet on Zandonai as Puccini's heir.
However that didn't pan out as expected but his Francesca da Rimini was successful enough to enter the fringe of the repertoire.

Personally I don't like Zandonai but indeed it is great to find out less famous Operas you like.


----------



## suteetat (Feb 25, 2013)

The music is pleasant enough but everytime I listened to it, at the end, there was really no memorable music
that I could hum or remembered. Kind of like Giordano's Fedora, pleasant enough to watch but at least Fedora
has one good tune to hum to afterward


----------

